# My baby is arriving Thursday!



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG!!! I have relied on this forum (mostly as a snooper) but several breeders here have been beyond valuable to me in their generosity of advice and help This is such a great forum!

So my baby 9 1/2 week old (1 day shy of 10 weeks) will be arriving THursday and I'm both excited and petrified. ALthough I have been looking for the right puppy/breeder for over 6 months, I'm a bit scared of how much work it will be now that it is here. Has anyone else had this?

Also to complicate things, my husband fell skiing 2 weeks ago and needed surgery and is now rather immobile on crutches so it's like having two new babies at once!

Anyways i just wanted to share, be grateful and also ask one specific question, did anyone use those soft pop up playpens for their havanese? Did they destroy it? I thought it might be good for opening up quickly to keep the dog with me when I cook dinner instead of moving the whole big expen there. We have kids so I want to keep her safe and contained when I am not with her in the beginning.

Thanks so much!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay! How fun! What breeder did ya go with? Are ya getting a boy or girl? Do you have a name in mind? We like DETAILS!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wahoooooo!!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait for PICTURES and details!!!

As far as the playpen, I think it would depend on how mouthy your pup is...


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually went with Bev of Misty Trails in Canada after a few waiting lists of more local litters that didn't work out. I really wanted a girl, as apparently everyone else seems to as well. Bev has been great and really helpful with my million and one questions. So my pup is a Reddish girl. I'm going to name her Jasmine (after the tea I love) and call her Jas. I feel unoriginal but no great original names were occurring to us!

Can't figure out how to post a picture that is not a web image. :-(


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, sounds like what my Tillie looked like as a pup!  and I totally thought about the name Jasmine too!! LOL 

For a picture go to the bottom and click "go advanced" and then scroll down and click "manage attachments" and you should be able to figure it out form there!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, and for containing pup we have an expen set up with a remnant sheet of linoleum underneath (because we have carpet). 

I'm with Tammy...can't wait for pics!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dogluv said:


> So my baby 9 1/2 week old (1 day shy of 10 weeks) will be arriving THursday and I'm both excited and petrified. ALthough I have been looking for the right puppy/breeder for over 6 months, I'm a bit scared of how much work it will be now that it is here. Has anyone else had this?


Congratulations on your soon-to-be new family member. Cute name too. Also looking forward to pics.

Yes, they are definitely a lot of work, more so than I ever dreamed before I brought them home. Don't be surprised if you have days where you wonder what the heck you were thinking. I think most of us here have had those days not too long after bringing in a new pup. And some are definitely more challenging than others - I can attest to that reality. But it passes, and soon you won't be able to remember what it was like before they joined the family and you will be head over heels. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is an exciting time for you. I can't wait to see your little reddish girl, Jasmine. You will, most likely, experience the WTH did I do moments sometime in the first few days. Don't let them get you down if you do. They pass quickly and what you'll find in their stead is a joy that you can't even imagine . . . yet.

I always had the structured metal crate, but others have had the other kind. Try it. You'll find out soon enough whether or not it will work (probably will). The linoleum under the crate will save you a lot of misery as your little girl starts to learn the rules.

I can't wait to see photos. You can also go to "post reply" at the bottom left of the comment thread. When you click on it, a window opens with a paper clip at the top. Click the paperclip to load photos. As long as the file sizes aren't huge, it should work.

Good luck and welcome to the group.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Post pics as soon as you can 

I don't see why you couldn't' try the pop up playpen, I wouldn't spend too much on one, though..they probably could eat/scratch through the netting. The plastic one I have was pretty easy to move around and set up, mine was sort of like this oneL






Anyhow..congratulations! It will well be worth the wait. Little girls are the best 

Kara


----------



## Christataylor1 (Feb 8, 2012)

We got our baby right before Christmas and he has destroyed two playpens. 
Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have no advice on the xpen, but can't wait to see pictures. Welcome!!! I know you are excited and you'll have lots of fun with your new pup.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok here goes! Me trying to post photos of my girl. Thank you for all the welcomes and sympathetic answers. I'm already having a few WTH moments but I know once I meet her it will be all worth it (well at least for the first day. . . http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/biggrin1.gif) My kids are beyond excited too so it helps to know that as well!

Ok paper clip not working for me. Going to try in Firefox not Safari!

Did it work??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It did work! There is that sweet jasmine girl- yay!:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a doll, look at that cute little face.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

I think so too! But of course I'm biased. And I know you all know Katie is fabuloso but I have to give her another shout out. . . if only she had had another girl in her litter. . . ;-)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are too cute!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She is a doll. I remember very well when that feeling of excitement turned to terror as the date for pickup drew near. It's all part of the fun and I think perfectly normal.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweet face - such a pretty girl!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Post pics as soon as you can
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't' try the pop up playpen, I wouldn't spend too much on one, though..they probably could eat/scratch through the netting. The plastic one I have was pretty easy to move around and set up, mine was sort of like this oneL
> 
> ...


Some walmarts carry this in their baby section for 50 bucks. You can check inventory online.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy, Jasmine! She is adorable; glad you could get a picture up.

I've had contact with Bev Dorma; indeed, she is really helpful.

You'll have to keep us posted! How old are your children? Poor hubby! Maybe your children are old enough to help out some with Jasmine?

Wishing you all the best, and I'll check in again by Thursday evening, to find out how Jasmine's arrival went! But you might not have time to post Thursday evening; hahaha!

Mon, 19 Mar 2012 03:33:48 (PDT)


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your new puppy. We'll have had Lucky for two weeks tomorrow and it's as if he's been here forever. We know each others' rhythms and expectations and he is so determined to please (am sure Jasmine will be as well-it's a Havanese trait), that as long as you let him know what's expected, he'll do his best to accommodate. Maybe having your husband home in one place will work in your favor - new puppy and he can sit together while the rest of you bustle about?? Congratulations on your decision. We've had many dogs (and loved them all), but the Havanese is a new and wonderful experience. Soooo much fun. Good luck.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Jasmine sure is a pretty little girl.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Jasmine is adorable!

I'm sure Thursday can't come soon enough for you and your family-take lots of pictures.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine is Jasmine too! We named her after the flower night-blooming jasmine. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, she is ADORABLE!!! congratulations, so excited for you!!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Alcibides - It's nice to hear that you already feel settled in after 2 weeks. Although you sound like a very experienced dog owner!

Everyone - thanks for the moral support. nice to know I'm not the only one who felt this way. I will definitely post an update Thurs night or Friday!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

One more thing: Where do you all get laminate from? Home depot or are there cheaper/easier places?


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. Not at all experienced with a Havanese, but Lucky is teaching me fast. If you think OMG did he just understand exactly what I was saying? Get ready. He did. HOpe you have as much fun with your newin as we are with ours. Enjoy puppyhood, a delightful moment in time.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Want pics and updates regularly!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at the resemblance between your Jasmine and my Ruby. I felt as if I were looking at a picture of my girl. The biggest difference I see is, I don't see the devil in your sweet girl's eyes, but it definitely is in mine. 

Jasmine is too cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH, it is the SAME puppy Geri!!! wow, that is crazy, they look exactly the same!!
can you show us a pic of Miss Ruby all grown up!???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet little Jasmine! My favorite tea, too! Don't worry - I think we all are so excited as we await the arrival and then as the time gets closer we get a little terror mixed in! Then when she arrives you'll just fall in love!

Geri, they look like twins!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are two. One was after her first professional grooming, the second was taken a couple of months ago.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Pjewel,

That is AMAZING! They could be twins. Are you sure you don't see the devil in my girl's eyes?? I don't know yet huh? Breeder says not but she could be saving it for her 10 week bday! ;-)

Is the second dog in your signature your Ruby now? how old is she? So that is probably what Jas will look like huh?


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Duh! I just saw your second post! I hope my Jas stays that cute. Ruby is stunning!!! how old is she now?


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you show her or just keep in her full coat. Personally I think I'm going to have to be a puppy coat kind of gal with the kids and all their dirt floating around!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

It's really astounding, how much alike Ruby as a pup, and your Jasmine, look!

If you're not going to show Jasmine, you could keep her in a puppy clip if you want to.

I knew I could never keep up with grooming with Camellia, though I managed it for several weeks. She came to me at age 3.5, in full coat. She'd been well-cared-for, so didn't have more than a few mats; I brushed her daily, sometimes twice. But I live sort of in the wilds, and Camellia was picking up all kinds of stuff in her coat.

I had her clipped down by a professional maybe 6 weeks after I got her. What a groomer - just fabulous. I like how she does Camellia, and I get her clipped down about every two months. Much easier coat care; rarely, a mat or two, which I seem able to get out okay.

I love seeing Camellia's structure; it's quite nice.

Just as well, too, because with her allergic dermatitis, she's much easier to wash and dry and care for generally than she would be in full coat. No ifs ands or buts, I MUST wash her once a week with special shampoo, and spray her twice a week with a special spray, to help keep the allergies under control.

You can check her out (how she looks clipped down) in two videos. This first one was four days after her first clip-down, in our old yard, before we had to move - 2 October, 2010.






The second one is 28 February 2012, Camellia drying herself after a bath:






You can get SOME idea of her clipped-down coat in both, I think.

Of course, Jasmine would look somewhat different - being Jasmine, rather than being Camellia!

I guess my real point is that whether you choose to keep Jasmine in full coat or have her clipped down (you could maybe learn to do the clipping; I'd planned to do that, but my back won't stand up to it) - really doesn't matter; you can choose which, if you're not going to show her.

Mon, 19 Mar 2012 21:36:15 (PDT)


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have admired Misty Trail dogs on line. Can't wait to see the pup online! Lots of pics please!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

dogluv said:


> Do you show her or just keep in her full coat. Personally I think I'm going to have to be a puppy coat kind of gal with the kids and all their dirt floating around!


No, I don''t show her, she's lucky I keep her ound: but I love her long coat and she has a less profuse, very silky coat. By and large, blowing coat notwithstanding, she's easier to maintain. At the moment, we're dealing with some significant mats, so next week might be different.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

dogluv said:


> Alcibides - It's nice to hear that you already feel settled in after 2 weeks. Although you sound like a very experienced dog owner!
> 
> Everyone - thanks for the moral support. nice to know I'm not the only one who felt this way. I will definitely post an update Thurs night or Friday!


I'm also feeling settled in with my new puppy. The first week was crrrraaazy. I spent the whole week at home getting Cooper settled in his new surroundings and trying to figure out a routine. We're at the beginning of week 3 and we're definitely in a routine now. Good luck with Jasmine. She looks precious.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Dear Loriabigail,

Thanks for chiming in. Where did you end up getting your puppy. I remember your earlier posts thinking you had found your baby and then feeling he was not the one. I'm glad everything turned out ok in the end!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

dogluv said:


> One more thing: Where do you all get laminate from? Home depot or are there cheaper/easier places?


Not sure if you bought laminate yet or not, but they seel 6'x6' pieces at Home Depot pretty reasonably, if not you're stuck with a 12' by whatever length you need.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So is it one more day???? Excited for you!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Luck tomorrow! I'm very excited for you! The first week we had Riley was a lot more work than I had remembered. Half the time I wanted to call the breeder and ask if I could have his sister too and the other half of the time I wanted to give him back lol! A busy and exciting time. It calms down and is all worth it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!! 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the linoleum from HomeDepot. It was a remnant, 5x8 I think, and very inexpensive. 

In answer to your earlier questions, Ruby was 2 in November.

Can't wait for your baby to arrive. Remember to keep the camera battery charged.  Have fun with it, and remember, when you have that WTH did I do moment, it will pass.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

dogluv said:


> Dear Loriabigail,
> 
> Thanks for chiming in. Where did you end up getting your puppy. I remember your earlier posts thinking you had found your baby and then feeling he was not the one. I'm glad everything turned out ok in the end!


My puppy is from starborn in nc took a long time but i'm so glad i waited for the right puppy from the right breeder. Cooper is just amazing we're together almost 3 wks see my other posts about him


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

THURSDAY is here!!! Bet you cant wait! So happy for you!! Let us know when shes in your happy arms!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Some walmarts carry this in their baby section for 50 bucks. You can check inventory online.


I bought ours at Babies 'R Us, but I am sure Toys 'R Us would have it, too. It has worked well for containment, and we have also taken it apart and used 3 panels connected to block off access to the Xmas tree.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, Ok...we are waaaaaaiiiiitiiiiiing...:ear:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

where is the puppy , here yet?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I came here wondering the same thing...where's puppy?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Uh oh, shall I assume you haven't slept and your little one is taking up every moment of your life and you have no time for your forum friends? op2:op2: :ranger: hoto:hoto:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! They both are amazing looking!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

She is so super cute!!! Remember to take lots of pictures, they grow up so fast you won't believe it! And, of course, please post more!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes Geri - you can pretty much assume that. Jas came and she's amazing!! however she's also got some separation anxiety and hates to be left a lone so a lot of whining. The hardest part has been that I got a nasty cold right before she arrived so between the waking up at night, the busy days and feeling generally sick and miserable - there have been a few WTHs was i thinking. Not that I imagined it would be easier, just that when you are in it and sleepless and grouchy it's hard. But I'm finally starting to feel less sick (a bit) and the kids go back to school on Monday - YAY! So I'm hoping we can really start to settle into a better routine during the week without that horrible distraction of kids and such! :biggrin1:

Thanks for keeping the faith and wondering. I'll post some pics soon but right now getting to bed early enough has been my main focus!! Thanks y'all!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

dogluv said:


> Yes Geri - you can pretty much assume that. Jas came and she's amazing!! however she's also got some separation anxiety and hates to be left a lone so a lot of whining. The hardest part has been that I got a nasty cold right before she arrived so between the waking up at night, the busy days and feeling generally sick and miserable - there have been a few WTHs was i thinking. Not that I imagined it would be easier, just that when you are in it and sleepless and grouchy it's hard. But I'm finally starting to feel less sick (a bit) and the kids go back to school on Monday - YAY! So I'm hoping we can really start to settle into a better routine during the week without that horrible distraction of kids and such! :biggrin1:
> 
> Thanks for keeping the faith and wondering. I'll post some pics soon but right now getting to bed early enough has been my main focus!! Thanks y'all!


SO sorry you had a hard time with Jasmine's first few days! What a relief to hear from you, though; I got a bit worried, fearing something could have gone wrong. At least it was nothing very major (except if you're anything like me, you're a big crybaby when you're sick; haha!).

Good idea to get to bed early; surely you need all the rest you can get!

Please report back when you can! We want to know all about Jasmine! And take pictures (I guess that's redundant to say!)

Looking forward to your posts on Jasmine!

Mon, 26 Mar 2012 00:08:47 (PDT)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aaww... Having a new baby (human OR puppy) in the house is hard enough without feeling miserable to compound it. Feel better fast!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. Morning report is that things went better last night. Jas slept from 11pm - 3:30 (yahoo) but then was up again at 5:45. She pottied but kept on whining. I finally put her downstairs in her expen and when I woke up at 7am there was a poop. She still won't poop outside with me on leash so I figured that might have been going on. She did at least poop on her pad so that's progress!

Right now she is sleeping happily in her crate without whining for the first time since she arrived and it wasn't night so that feels like progress in and of itself.

Any advice on encouraging her to poop on leash is welcome though!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

PS I'll work on photos I really will. My husband took them with his camera so i have to get them from him and download them - so many steps - so little time!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink. Ha, but seriously you will begin to notice her cues and when you should take her out about when she should poo. I know a good time is after she eats. I took Timmy to the same spot in the beginning, where I wanted him to go and told him to "go potty." They eventually do go and then you have to have a Potty Party, I mean serious rewards and praise, my neighbors thought I was nuts! My family used to say "Timmy pee pee for chicken" since his initial rewards were boiled chicken breast. Timmy is now about 5 months old and I can totally read his cues, he's an open book. I know that might sound impossible to you now but be observant and consistent it pays off big time!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks! I do know now that she squeals really high pitched before she poops in her crate. So at least I'm getting trained to listen for that!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

It also seems like a lot of our puppies spin around and around and around before they go. If you see her doing this you might have time to pick her up and take her outside. I ended up keeping Timmy's harness on most of the time so I could get his leash on and be outside quickly if I could catch him. He will pee inside on his pad most of the time, but he prefers to do both his businesses outside if he can. Don't forget we're still waiting for pictures!!!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok I am a horrible iphone photographer and too tired to attempt more but here is a cute photo of Jas where you can see how adorable she is. I tried to take others but she's always moving so they are just a blur!

One quick question: Jas is doing well either on her potty pad or outside peeing during the day but at night even though I take away water/food by 6-7pm, and we don't go to bed until 11ish (so last pee around 10:30), she's often up between 12:30-1:30 again which is killer. I take her out and she does pee but then she often whines when I try to put her back into her crate. Or goes to sleep and wakes up within 1-2 hours again. I feel like this is crazy.

lately when she wakes up a lot I have just put her downstairs in her expen and gone to bed and she actually seems happier there than in the room with me. I think she likes her bed more than her crate. Any thoughts? Is this normal? Should I just sleep her downstairs for the meanwhile?

THanks!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

dogluv said:


> Hi everyone. Morning report is that things went better last night. Jas slept from 11pm - 3:30 (yahoo) but then was up again at 5:45. She pottied but kept on whining. I finally put her downstairs in her expen and when I woke up at 7am there was a poop. She still won't poop outside with me on leash so I figured that might have been going on. She did at least poop on her pad so that's progress!
> 
> Right now she is sleeping happily in her crate without whining for the first time since she arrived and it wasn't night so that feels like progress in and of itself.
> 
> Any advice on encouraging her to poop on leash is welcome though!


My Camellia is simply SLOW to poop on-leash. I often found that I need to walk my dogs some before they can poop. Our yard is so small that there's no particular walking-room in it, so I take Camellia out to walk along the roadside - on-leash, of COURSE! Eventually, if she needed to poop, she poops! But she's a LOT older than Jasmine! She's over five now. (She came to me at age 3.5, as a private rescue, from Bev Dorma's fellow-breeder, Gail Dame - of Seantiago Havanese - and Bev helped me get in touch with Gail!)

Hope you got over the worst of your cold and are feeling better. You WILL be busy for quite some time!

I agree with your idea of progress. Good work! Looking forward to more reports from you. Hehe, when you have time!

Thu, 29 Mar 2012 16:15:59 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

dogluv said:


> Ok I am a horrible iphone photographer and too tired to attempt more but here is a cute photo of Jas where you can see how adorable she is. I tried to take others but she's always moving so they are just a blur!
> 
> One quick question: Jas is doing well either on her potty pad or outside peeing during the day but at night even though I take away water/food by 6-7pm, and we don't go to bed until 11ish (so last pee around 10:30), she's often up between 12:30-1:30 again which is killer. I take her out and she does pee but then she often whines when I try to put her back into her crate. Or goes to sleep and wakes up within 1-2 hours again. I feel like this is crazy.
> 
> ...


Love your pictures, even the blurry one!

If Jasmine likes her bed better than her crate, I'd let her sleep there, without worrying about it. In my general experience (by no means always necessarily true), females have what looks to us like independent streaks, no matter how dependent they really are - and among those might be having a preference for sleeping apart from us overnight. Camellia does that, too. She'll start on Our Bed, and sometime between 20 and 30 minutes, she'll go back out and sleep on the sofa.

Males, on the other hand, again, in my general experience, have a tendency to be Mama's Boys - which can include staying in bed with me at night!

Looking forward to more photos, when you can get them!

Thu, 29 Mar 2012 16:29:39 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had this problem with Shelby just now. She was supposed to sleep in the crate, because of her surgery, but would have no part of it. So we put her in an ex-pen with her bed, and she was very happy and settled down immediately.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley is 9 months old and he used to sleep in our room with us. He woke me up every night between 2 and 4:30 to pee. Sometimes twice. Then about 2 weeks ago he developed diarrhea when I changed his food and he had to spend 2 nights in the kitchen with the wee wee pads. Now he stays there every night. I need that uninterrupted sleep and he goes the whole night without complaint (or peeing). I do miss his little face looking at me when I go to sleep, but this just seems to work better for both of us. Jas is cute!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance guys! I appreciate knowing I'm not the only one whose dog seems to be happier sleeping apart! 

I have heard about females being more independent In general Jas is super attached to me and pretty cuddly but I guess she draws the lines at sleeping! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

To add to my previous post, Shelby will growl at the other dogs if they get within 2ft of herspace.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

To those of you who posted the 2 weeks to get into a groove thing - I very much appreciate it. We're at 1 week and 2 days and already things are much easier. Jas had two nights where she only woke up once (yahoo) and we just took her to Tahoe via car and she was an excellent travelling. She was suspicious of the snow to begin with but a pro by the time we left so that was super cute as well. My BIL took some cute photos of her so I'm trying to get them from him to post. Thank you all once again for the support!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jas is adorable! Can't wait to see your BIL's photos!

Some dogs like privacy for their poops! Our Abby is one of them and will try to wait until she can go out without McGee to do her business. It sounds like Jasmine is doing really well on her potty training.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd say stick with whatever works for you and her and try to keep to a routine. I'm finding that as soon as we break with routine, there are accidents in the house. Jinx is starting to tell us when he needs to go outside, which is wonderful!

Jas is adorable. Love the coloring.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok as requested - finally a few more photos!. She's a doll although I'm still stymied by nighttimes. She does great one night and won't go back to sleep after waking to pee another night. Also the poops are only "near" the pad and almost never outside. ARg. Otherwise - we couldn't ask for a better puppy!

And you are right. it is definitely getting easier!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

omg! so adorable. and your daughter is precious! love the bed.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awww, everyone looks so happy together! Great pics!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cute! I wish I could get my dog in a purse like that!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

So cute! All "THE KIDS!"


----------

